# Platy help!!!



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a platy who has been acting a little "off" for a while now. Water parameters are good, all the other fish acting fine, but he has been kind of swimming in one spot, and eating half heartedly. But yesterday I saw a VERY odd poop come out of him. It was white and big and thick, not stringy. And I mean REALLY thick. Now he is not eating. Does anyone know what this could be???


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Please help guys! That platy is still exhibiting the same symptoms only he will occasionally eat bloodworms now. I also have two red wag platys who will not eat and lie on the bottom all day! It is not a water quality issue and they do not improve after a water change. None of them have a sunken belly, arched back, bloating or tail rot, but two of them have been rubbing on decor a lot, not ich, just got finished treating that and I am positive it is gone. I'm begging you HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

try a dewormer.


----------

